# My DIY external fogger



## Guest (Feb 16, 2006)

Well with my new tank being built i wanted a way to get some fog and air into the tank with out placing a fogger or air pump in the tank so this is what i have.

It will be used to fill the tank with fog as well as force air into the tank. This will be my ventalation system as well. The air is pumped through water and forced into the tank through the tubes, It will be positioned to push the air towards the front glass hopefully keeping it mainly clear.

The whole unit 









the top









It in action.


----------



## VicSkimmr (Jan 24, 2006)

Looks complex, care to share a price list?


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2006)

how do you create fog? What machinery did you use?
Can you give us clueless people details on construction. It looks very cool.
I have a Tropic Aire humidifier. Could I do something with that to convert it into a fogger????


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2006)

The total cost was only 15 dollars becaue i already had the ultrasonic fogger. and the air pump. But from the begging it would cost.
90dollars i guess thats canadian funds.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Good job, looks great.

It's not complicater at all. You can buy a fogger for about 40 bucks at many herp supply places. It looks like there's two air stones in the container to create an upward air current to move the fog. The fog maker is ultra sonic, meaning, there's a small metal disc on it that vibrates faster than 20,000 times a second. This breakes up the water in to super fine particles and can easily be moved by the tiniest amount of air current. Probably about 50-60 bucks to make if you had to buy everyting new. Not a bad design either, escept that you don't really have a removeable resavoir so it has to be filled in place which can be a pain if it's tucked away somewhere.



*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2006)

so could i convert my humidifier into a fogifier? What I have now is basically a canister filled with water, the top has an input for an airline connected to an air pump, and and input for another airline which takes "humidified" air into the viv. 


So, I buy the fogger, and plop it into the humidifier? Or do I have to tear the fogger apart for the useful pieces? I suppose I would have to drill a hole for the powercord. Am I missing something?

I would like to create a fog in my 55 gallon tank, even if its just a little localized.

Thanks. I have been inspired.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2006)

I think it would be much more cost effective to just go to WalMart and by a ReliOn ultrasonic humidifier and plumb it to the tank.

You get all the parts; fogger, fan, volume control, speed switch, power lights, cord, filter, etc. for under $50 U.S.

A couple of parts from the pumbing dept. (more then likely Home Depot Lowes, or local hardware store here, althought WalMart may have) a hose (or pvc pipe for hard plumbed) and your set.

I have several set up. They work best for smaller tanks....10 gal up to 20 or so. I do have one that I run to a 29 gal. This tank IS a open screen top thus it is run a lot to do much of anything. Kinda like a dew effect. This tank has tiger legged monkey frogs in it thus I don't usually try to soak everything down that much or that often.

The tighter the tank the better the effects. It may not replace a misting/rain system, it can help put a very fine fog into the tank however.

See the link to a picture on a 10 gal. luec. tank.

There is a resent thread with pictures showing what one person did to convert a Walgreens unit also.

http://gallery.pethobbyist.com/index.ph ... user=44240


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2006)

I've heard of people rigging up a way to float the fogger at the optimal depth from the surface of the water, that way it would work at its best production, for a longer time frame. Looks like that would work well for this set up. Just an idea though, might save a few refills from the water changing levels in the chamber.

Pretty creative idea though, I like it. :wink:


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2006)

Rad3Dad said:


> I've heard of people rigging up a way to float the fogger at the optimal depth from the surface of the water, that way it would work at its best production, for a longer time frame. Looks like that would work well for this set up. Just an idea though, might save a few refills from the water changing levels in the chamber.
> 
> Pretty creative idea though, I like it. :wink:


I know you can buy the floating things but if anyone knows how to make one that would be great. I havent done much testing to see what the optimal level is yet.


----------



## Nuggular (Apr 8, 2005)

Man that is way to complicated. And I would never waste my $ getting a fogger and a pet store. 

I got a Walgreens brand cool mist humidifier (ultra-sonic fogger) at Walgreens for $30. I has a perfect hole where the mist comes out. I attached some tubing from menards and walla, I have a fogger. I holds a gallon of water and I only have to refill the water once a month. I have it set on a digital timer to go on every 4 hours for 2-4 mins. I was the best investment yet for my collection. The tank it is hooked up too is the easiest to care for. I only have to feed and drain.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2006)

Yeah, I use the Walgreen's one too. 

I do have a couple of the other foggers though, sitting in a box, that I may try to put to use on a couple of other tanks. This setup seems to look like it would work pretty good. I would just attach a plastic basket or something to some styro to float the fogger at the right depth.


----------



## VicSkimmr (Jan 24, 2006)

Not to hijack the thread, but here's pics of my walgreen's humidifer turned kick ass fogger 

Total cost... $40









Takes about 30-45 seconds to fill a 90 gallon vivarium to the point where you can't see a thing.

This is NOT a substitute for a misting system, it doesn't provide enough water (but it does look really nice).

Jason


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2006)

The beast depth I've found for US foggers is 1-3cm below water level you'll need a container thats 5-7cm above that so the water drops can break the surface and provide the most fog (about 1L an hour in my own tests) a wide container works best as it gives you the most volume at the best working levels of the fogger. Also all tubes should tilt back to the fogger or viv to stop water from condencing and blocking the airway.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2006)

A humidifier wouldnt work for me since im using this to pump air into the tank as well.


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

OK, I'm still new here so you'll have to put up with me  

What is the purpose of the fogger? Is it just that it looks REALLY cool or is there also a big benefit to the frogs? When you're using a humidifier are you using it on a hot or cool setting?

Thanks,
GARY


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2006)

Mostly the foggers are just for looks, but they do increase humidity slightly. You would still need to mist the tank.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2006)

they raise humidity quite a bit

and look cool does cool down the tank a little too


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2006)

how long does that contraption at the top work for, considering the depth of the water?


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2006)

> ...are you using it on a hot or cool setting?


So far this thread has been dealing with ultrasonic foggers and/or stand alone humidiers. They run with cool water.

How effective they are is varible to many factors. The size of the tank, the moisture levels in the tank. How tight the tank is. The air circulation in the tank. The size of the plumbing lines of the humidifier (discharge). The fan speeds and trottle controls. The lights on the tank and heat produced as well as the ambient temperture and humidity of the room the tank is in. 

I'm sure I missed some factors here.

They are neat and I feel they can play a role. I esp. like the fact that the stand alone humidifier moves air as well as moisture, Thus a tank can be getting a controlled amount of a fine fog, yet air circulation is also happening at the same time. They can be a tool with our tanks, however IMO, just one of many.

I also think a well designed tank can easily do without one.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

Just get a bathtub plug from the hardware store after you measure the the humidifier's hole. Drill a hole through it with a holesaw drill bit and tighly slip a piece of PVC pipe and connect it to your tank. Just be careful not to cut your hands when you drill through the bathtub stopper.

How high will the fog travel?

I have two foggers as well from Mainlandmart, but I could never get them working. I do have air pumps. But, I need to pipe it at least three feet high.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2006)

Mine pumps fog up at least 3 feet, im sure it will go higher but i havent tested it yet.


----------



## Nuggular (Apr 8, 2005)

Tarolisol, my cool mist humidifier is not for looks. It is for humidity and watering the plants. It is very affective. As I stated already, I have never misted the 30 gallon tank my cool mist humidifier is hooked up too. It does look cool as well, but mine has a practical use. As do most of the foggers people use.


----------



## VicSkimmr (Jan 24, 2006)

Rain_Frog said:


> Just get a bathtub plug from the hardware store after you measure the the humidifier's hole. Drill a hole through it with a holesaw drill bit and tighly slip a piece of PVC pipe and connect it to your tank. Just be careful not to cut your hands when you drill through the bathtub stopper.
> 
> How high will the fog travel?
> 
> I have two foggers as well from Mainlandmart, but I could never get them working. I do have air pumps. But, I need to pipe it at least three feet high.


Mine had to pump fog up 5 feet and had no problems.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2006)

I have pumped over 6' in ht.



> ...my cool mist humidifier...


Are you talking *ultrasonic* cool mist or just a cool mist humidifier? There is a difference.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2006)

I made it, the same thing u did, it works gr8! It is running right now actually, got a 40 gallon covered w/fog in about 1-2 minutes. Thnx a lot!


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2006)

Its a great thing if you already have a air pump and stuff, works great. Mine is going on a 180 gallons vivarium.


----------

